# Swissvax Lavish Shampoo



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

WHAT IS IT?

Swissvax Lavish Shampoo



WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?

_Effective and paintwork friendly shampoo concentrate (300 litres of wash solution or 15 hand car washes).
Effectively breaks the bond between the dirt and the paint surface for a perfect and effortless car wash.
Prolongates the lifetime of your Swissvax wax finish and therefore is absolutely safe and strongly recommended for regular washing
Swissvax Lavish Shampoo is an effective but paintwork and wax friendly shampoo concentrate which makes up to 300 litres of wash solution. It effectively breaks the bond between the dirt and the paint surface allowing you to effortlessly hand wash your vehicle._

PRICE

£28 for 470ml

WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?

Mini Cooper

WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?

Well.....not a lot if Im honest! The package states to pour the tester into 12-15lts of water...



Its very runny as you can see, and initially after filling with warm water and a few squirts of the Pressure Washer, it generated plenty of suds...



So far so good! No discernible aroma came from the tester, so I can only assume its not perfumed.

Onto using it - This is where it goes badly for me. I use lots of bulk shampoos from ValetPro, Carchem and Angelwax, and all of them are lovely to use on cars - the shampoo helping the mitt (a Dooka pad used here) to glide over the surface of the car, this is important to me, as Im sure it is for anyone! Its a very important property in a car shampoo.

The Swissvax Lavish on the other hand seemed to have no lubrication properties about it all, and gave the impression that the mitt was dragging on the surface. It feels very similar to Auto Glym shampoo in that respect.

Pictures of it in use:







These are all freshly washed panels, and as you can see their is almost zero bubbles or froth left after each pass - so on a positive note, very little pressure washing to do after your wash.

Does it clean? Yes the panels were clean after each pass, but not in a squeeky clean way that you get with lots of other shampoo's.

Also worthy of note, this was the bucket after the Mini had been washed, so around 15 minutes later from the first picture



Almost all the bubbles were now gone!

I really wasn't impressed with this shampoo at all, and would be very dissapointed if this had come with a Tesco label on the bottle, let alone a Swissvax one!

PROS
None!

CONS
Really not impressed with this product at all
Poor Lubricity
Lack of experience
Very expensive for what is a simple shampoo

CONCLUSION

I'm sure if you doubled, or trippled the concentration of the shampoo into your bucket, it would massively improve the performance of Lavish, but that goes against what Swissvax are suggesting this product should be able to cope with, and indeed this sample. As it is, I really couldn't recommend this shampoo using the ammounts that Swissvax are suggesting, even less so at the price point it is marketed at. Very dissapointing product.

SUPPLIER AND WEBSITE

Swissvax

http://www.swissvax.co.uk/product_detail/wash_products/swissvax_lavish_shampoo_470ml


----------

